# Train_Li 's Rail Clamp



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Train -Li has this nice rail clamp that uses the KISS idea. (keep it simple stupid)




































I like the idea of using a normal bladed screw driver.

The orientation of the screw (from the top) helps on switches and in tight places like tunnels.The clamp it self is nicely built.



























The area were the screw goes has some meat to it.









When you install it , and ballast it, it seems to blend in.




































I've decided not to use grease because to much open area to collect crud. So far as I connect each section and move away from the power connection (note very wet cause of rain) I'm having no problems with power loss. I guess I'll have to pay attention as time goes.

To sum it up







Thanks Axel !







Sean McGillicuddy 


From Peter Bunce - moderator. Sean Somewhare something was radically wrong with your post - the display was much wider than the screen so the scroll bar was needed to see the rest of the post, I have done a radical re-jig of the post to hopefully remove the massive screen width.

A quick check after my 'edit' seems to have done that.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OOOOOOOOO Thats a ugly rail clamp, looks almost like aristo's and we know how well they work with the broken shoulders, i think i will stick with the split jaws..


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting that. They look like a better implementation of Aristo's clamp. I like the aristos a lot--they are very convenient and easy to use, though they can be easily broken. I'm going to look into those Train Li clamps. There are many places on a line--like the inside rail of a switch--where split jaws are difficult to install. It's very easy to tighten a clamp from the top

I'd be happier if they used Phillips head screws


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the review Sean. 

I think they are made by Massoth--I'll be curious to hear how well they work out because I've been considering them for my expansion plans. I'm not at all a fan of split-jaws--I much prefer the Hillman clamps, but I've been wondering about these ones as an alternative for a while. On their website Massoth claims they have sold hundreds of thousands of them so they must be very popular in Europe. They also make nickel plated and insulated versions. 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, looks like they do not have the flaw that the Aristo clamp has, i.e. the holes too close to the edge. 

This is an inexpensive, cost-effective clamp. I'll admit it's not in the same league as the split jaws, but this product has it's place. 

As Mike has stated, they can be easier to install too. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought several of these clamps to try out a while back. Easy to apply and I did use them for turnouts only. Much better than the AC but a bit more money wise over the AC also. Over all they work great. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You get what you pay for, 

A cheap extrusion, poorly drilled holes --- cheap 
A good extrusion, well drilled holes --- a little more expensive 
2 piece design in brass with ss screws -- more expensive 
3 piece design fully machined and stainless steel screws and better design -- even more expensive. 

You get what you pay for, you have to decide how much you want to spend, what quality level and what "performance" from your clamps. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Toose look as if they would be great to use on modular layouts. We use clamps on the CCTGG layout and trying to tighten horizontal clamps on multiple rails is a pain in t a$$. 
:AP


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Peter.
I posted this from my laptop and the enter button doesn't work.
So when I got home today to fix it,I found that I couldn't edit my post.
I think you did it for me?
Sean


Reply by Peter Bunce - moderator

Hi Sean, 

Yes I edited it for you, and gave it a slightly better look, without the massively wide screen display. I have & did put a note into the post explaining that, perhaps you missed it. 

I am surprised that you could not edit it, you are still the owner of the post however.

Thanks for the reply, that duff enter button will have to be fixed (if possible)on your laptop, such things going wrong can be a pain to fix, and possibly expensive! 
I will have to get some of those clamps for use with my switches. They are sold in the UK under the Massoth name.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Train-Li clamps are available in Nickel Silver also, and with stainless screws.


----------



## derlux (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes they are sold here in Germany from Massoth. 
The screws are allways stainless. But on the brass clamps they are covered with a thin layer of brass so they turn black outside an dissapear in the ballst.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Brass plated stainless steel? That's interesting. My understanding that you normally have to plate stainless steel with nickle first, to "activate" the surface, and because stainless steel passivates almost immediately. Then you can plate almost anything over the nickel, like brass, copper, etc. 

I find it very difficult to believe that all of this is done to the screws on the less expensive brass clamp. I guess I will have to buy one and cut a screw in half to satisfy myself. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## derlux (Feb 17, 2009)

They used brass screws before. But some people managed to tighten the screw that much that the head fell off. So now they use the stainless ones.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, just cut off a small section on the bottom and the screw can still be used. 

Or use a saw to deepen the screw slot, if it is hard to saw then the question will be answered as to whether it is soft brass or a hard metal.


----------



## derlux (Feb 17, 2009)

Here are some Pics, just filed around the head a little.


----------

